
Show HN: Whoishiring.io – all tech jobs mapped out - xando
https://whoishiring.io/
======
xando
Hi! This is the second “Show HN” for whoishiring.io. In the summer of 2015 I
posted
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=983895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=983895))
here for the first time with the site visualizing job offers from Hacker News’
“Who is Hiring” on a map. Over the course of 1.5 years I’ve spent a lot of
time improving it (thank you for all feedback), and decided to turn my “Show
HN” project into business. After Daniel’s (dang) suggestion I’m doing “Show
HN” for whoishiring.io again — today as a product
([https://blog.whoishiring.io/shut-up-and-give-me-your-
money/](https://blog.whoishiring.io/shut-up-and-give-me-your-money/))

Here’s the backstory. The whoishiring.io website launched around August 2015.
It was a simple side project done for my own purpose - to see where jobs are.
Even though I was aware of similar projects that existed at that time, I
already had a "map search" tool ready, so I decided to build on it. The fist
“Show HN” was received really well, it ended up as nr 42 in the top “Show HN”
of all the time. I received tons of feedback, good words, and suggestions.
This gave me the idea and motivation to push the project forward.

Today, whoishiring.io has evolved quite a bit and has come a long way from
what I started with. The Hacker News’ "Who is Hiring" thread is still there,
however not alone, but along with 22 other sources (~15000 jobs). The core
idea still remains the same - to keep everything on the map and make it
accessible and visible to make a job hunt a less painful process.

Here are a few important things and I want to push the project forward having
them in mind:

1\. it’s free. Just use Hacker News’ “Who is Hiring”. I will import it. This
will be our secret and it will remain that way. When you do, please pay
attention to thread description — it says how to format the first line so that
the job ad looks good on whoishiring. More about the formatting
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13080505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13080505))

2\. To recruiters: please use a real company name, otherwise no! I’m building
this to bring back transparency.

3\. Internships are important. I won’t be charging for internships, you
shouldn’t punish companies for helping people trying to get into IT. Also,
internship is a cost for the company by design.

4\. If you’re using ATS, like Greenhouse, Lever, SmartRecruiters etc., they
have API, which we can use. Please write me an email at
sebastian@whoishiring.io and I will synchronise your jobs posts. No need to
copy-paste.

5\. I’m planning to allocate 10% of the income to charities. The main idea is
to find those teaching children to write code. But since I am now testing this
process I chose a few that are doing a great job for the Internet in general:
Code.org, Wikimedia, EFF, and local from Poland Fundacja Media 3.0 — because
you should support local community!

On the road map I have:

* improving search searches

* implementing trends page with IT trends (languages, framework, databases…)

* fix the back button

All suggestions are welcome and appreciated. Please leave a comment here or
just write me an email.

Also, since I get this question often, the stack is: Angular, Python, Django,
ElasticSearch.

~~~
shaftway
I have a lot of trouble parsing the name (though I always do when it's
___is___.___). I've seen it as:

    
    
      - Whois Hiring (like the whois service)
      - Who I Shiring (too much LOTR)
      - Whorish Hiring (I'm pretty sure that one's just a Freudian whip)

~~~
caconym_
Seconding "whorish hiring". I can't read this URL without seeing it.

No offense meant to the creator.

------
GavinMcG
There aren't really any jobs near Ashland, Oregon – it's just that "Talent"
and "Remote" are both names of towns in the area.

~~~
gdulli
There should be a term for trusting successively scraped/filtered/processed
data sets, which lose accuracy at each step, resulting in a decreasingly
accurate view of the world.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Chinese Whispersync?

------
s3nnyy
By scanning freshjobs.ch you managed to get many jobs from Switzerland which
is rare and rather nice.

(Full disclosure: I am well-connected tech-recruiter in Switzerland, Zurich.
Read more about Switzerland in my blogpost "8 reasons why I moved to
Switzerland to work in tech": [https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-
why-i-moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-
to-switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90))

You can try scraping each and every niche tech-job board out there to get a
full picture of world-wide tech jobs. In the end, you might get bought by
indeed maybe?

------
ronilan
This is excellent.

I did a quick job search a couple of months ago. After playing with various
alternatives I ended up using this as the primary method for sourcing.

It a great tool for job searchers, and, a great place for recruiters to get in
front of them.

P.S - I ended up with a job that originated from accidentally clicking on
LinkedIn links. So, yah, life...

------
brian_c
Giant thanks for making this. A suggestion, though: the "remote" switch should
probably imply "or". A search for jobs in Chicago OR remote would be more more
useful than Chicago AND remote. The latter currently returns Chicago-based
companies that hire remotely.

~~~
tedmiston
Personally I prefer the AND approach. For example, if I'm interested in
working for a company in CA but in a remote position.

I could see the argument for OR, but it would be confusing to me that flipping
on the remote switch included non-remote positions when a city is included in
the query.

------
cr0sh
When I first saw this post, I thought it may be the same guys behind the
github list of places hiring with simple form/email submission pages (vs
recruiters, etc). If you haven't - you might hook up with their list, too. The
biggest problem with their list is that it isn't in any kind of order, there
isn't any way to filter it, etc...

Unfortunately, I don't have a link handy to the list (if anyone else here
knows what I'm talking about, help me out, please?)...

------
tzury
Nicely done!

Looking at my local "community", Israel, especially Tel Aviv area, I see 8
jobs, while, there are at least 8K jobs opened right now in the tech industry.

You may consider expanding outreach by letting companies post jobs via API
(instead manually typing positions details). Also, cooperating with local-
well-established jobs listing sites, in this case, alljobs.co.il.

The best way to grow global, it to cooperate with the locals.

------
bogomipz
This site is a really great resource. Thanks for doing this, its been great
seeing it evolve. Keep up the good work!

------
vinhboy
Very cool. But I feel like the "purple" and "turquoise" should be switched. My
brains thinks the purple means more... and "turquoise" is less.

~~~
xando
Thanks and yes agree. Let's do something those colors. They should visualize
progression, they are not doing good job right now.

------
rce
Using logos of other sites may create trademark issues. E.g. if a site is
upset you're crawling them, they could allege that you're committing trademark
violation and presenting yourself as a partner of theirs. You should ask a
lawyer about the banner across the bottom because I'm guessing they'll tell
you to remove it. I'm not a lawyer and am not giving legal advice

------
paulclark
HN hug of death - Google Maps API rate limits exceeded :)

~~~
xando
Yeah, few seconds of stress. fixed

------
chrismorgan
When you’re updating the URL as you do, it’d be _really_ helpful if you’d
update the page title as well. As it is, you just end up with a zillion
entries titled “Who Is Hiring? - The Map With Jobs for Developers, Designers
and Management in IT” rather than with things like “Remote Python jobs - Who
Is Hiring?” _& c._

------
hyperpape
Looks cool, but I'm having issues where the list of jobs on the right hand
side is slow to update, and there's no visual feedback that it even will
update. So I would be in the scenario of looking at a map centered on Raleigh,
but the job list would still show listings from New York. Several seconds
later, the listings on the right were finally filtered.

~~~
xando
We had an API limit issues. Please let me know if works properly for you right
now?

~~~
hyperpape
Looks good now.

------
dasboth
As a jobseeker I use this daily, thanks for a great product. The more data
sources you can integrate in the future, the better!

------
slm_HN
I've used this site in the past and liked it, but now it seems much slower. I
tend to just use the map to do a wide geographic search, like looking at
eastern Washington and Idaho. Using the site this way, by just moving around
on the map is very slow now. It can take minutes to update the jobs.

I still think it's a good idea though.

~~~
xando
Hey. This is strange. Search should react in ms. What is your physical
location country or maybe you could dig search.whoishiring.io in terminal?

------
nnd
Seems like Google maps is doing a poor job at clustering, once you zoom out
markers become a cluttered mess.

~~~
blauditore
Yeah, something's off there.

I think the clustering is not done by GMaps, so maybe OP can do something
about it. From what I can see, clusters have a too large radius, so when
zooming in, some items leave the viewport before being uniquely visible.

------
boyanpro
Very nice design and UX. I like it. What would be nice to have is a switch
(like remote switch) for part-time jobs. Keep up the good work! And thank you
for this service!

------
stuckagain
Gee only one job opening at Google in Mountain View. That must be some serious
competition.

------
speedkills
Looks great at first glance. A strict or title only search would be nice, I
searched for Scala and the first 5 jobs I checked out didn't list Scala
anywhere, not even keywords or tiny fine print at the bottom.

------
adgasf
How do you detect jobs posted on multiple sites? Do they get listed twice?

~~~
xando
I have naive checksum, right now. I compare basic characters think ascii. This
doesn't work in all cases, but most jobs post is copy-paste, so it does work
most of the time.

------
pfarnsworth
Very cool, but it's so slow it's almost unusable. When I scroll around the
map, I guess it's going through all those places I've been as opposed to the
last place I stop at?

------
kgabis
I really like this website and I was quite surprised to discover you're from
Kraków :) (dobra robota!) Have you considered showing job offers from
nofluffjobs?

------
fmmodzelewski
Fantastic services. I have been using it since it launched

------
creativityland
Beautiful execution. This needs more attention, and can go hand in hand with
the monthly 'Who is hiring' threads.

------
sparrish
Might need to work on your filter a bit. "Senior Children's Magazine Designer"
doesn't sound very tech to me.

~~~
xando
I agree this shouldn't be here. For my defence I can only say that I trusted
the source, I guess too much. I will look into it. Thanks for catching it.

------
sr-ix
I am curious as to why there is (at the time of writing this) a 79 job cluster
around Pensacola of remote work positions.

------
wineisfine
Is this still a sideproject for you? Or is it profitable enough to work on
this full time?

------
giis
Is it possible to add angel.co/jobs too? I think it has lot of startups there.

------
fmmodzelewski
Fantastic service. Been using it since it was first released.

------
holydude
Do you plan to monetite or is this a pet project?

~~~
garrettgrimsley
>Over the course of 1.5 years I’ve spent a lot of time improving it (thank you
for all feedback), and decided to turn my “Show HN” project into business

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13500705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13500705)

[https://blog.whoishiring.io/shut-up-and-give-me-your-
money/](https://blog.whoishiring.io/shut-up-and-give-me-your-money/)

------
intrasight
A map zoom-in feature would e handy

~~~
garrettgrimsley
This already exists. If you're on desktop then double-click the map, or use
your scroll-wheel.

------
erljk324lkj
Hi! Your website is completely broken in Tor browser.
[https://whoishiring.io/templates/search/base.html](https://whoishiring.io/templates/search/base.html)
returns 403 and
[https://app.getsentry.com/api/48143/store](https://app.getsentry.com/api/48143/store)
returns 429.

